# Will the amazing Philips and Decca 'Duo' series be replaced with anything on CD?



## ClassicalListener (Oct 17, 2014)

This was one of the greatest series in the history of recorded music. It has been a mainstay of my collecting for two and a half decades now. At the moment sadly very few of its CDs remain in print and the existing ones are disappearing at an alarming rate.

Will the repertoire and versions represented in this series be replaced with anything on CD format?

For some reason, probably nefarious, record labels seem desperate to prevent me from spending 100-120$ a month on CDs to have me buy a $10-subscription at a streaming service. Which is what I will do if I cannot find exactly what I want on CD. And no, having to purchase a 50 CD-megaset for a particular version of a Mendelssohn quintet doesn't count as something being available.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ClassicalListener said:


> This was one of the greatest series in the history of recorded music. It has been a mainstay of my collecting for two and a half decades now. At the moment sadly very few of its CDs remain in print and the existing ones are disappearing at an alarming rate.
> 
> Will the repertoire and versions represented in this series be replaced with anything on CD format?
> 
> For some reason, probably nefarious, record labels seem desperate to prevent me from spending 100-120$ a month on CDs to have me buy a $10-subscription at a streaming service. Which is what I will do if I cannot find exactly what I want on CD. And no, having to purchase a 50 CD-megaset for a particular version of a Mendelssohn quintet doesn't count as something being available.


I am sure they will be replaced in time, new cover and new name , don't worry.


----------

